# info about our engines



## 1877 iris ave (Sep 23, 2011)

I found this article interesting, hope you do too.
News Detail


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks. There's more detail in the article than what's posted on the GM Powertrain site.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Well I found my answer on if it's an MMC block or not. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...what's an MMC block? Metal Matrix Composite? but which: Aluminum, Ceramic, iron, or what?


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

I thought most blocks were aluminum when MMCs. The only ones I can think of off hand are the ZZ family from Toyota and K series from Honda. Maybe not?


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...the abbreviation *MMC* also means *M*itsubishi *M*otor *C*ompany for us *MoPar* nuts.

...and, *CMC* is the actual term for *C*eramic *M*atrix *C*omposite...my error.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Here is an interesting article on it. I think I found some reading material before bed. 

https://www.asm-intl.org/pdf/spotlights/AutoApp.pdf


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...uh, my Microsoft Protection won't let me open that link--it claims it's "Security Certificate" has expired ?!?


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...uh, my Microsoft Protection won't let me open that link--it claims it's "Security Certificate" has expired ?!?


It's a real PDF maybe I can save it when I get home and upload it somewhere


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...uh, my Microsoft Protection won't let me open that link--it claims it's "Security Certificate" has expired ?!?


It's because the article is old, but it pulls up fine after "accepting the risk" in IE


----------

